# Barn Logo contest =D



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

anyone??


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

oooh!! i have an idea.. i'll email it to you...


----------



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks -xx-sally-xx- 

EDIT: Barn colours are just hunter green & gold. No navy. oops. haha.


----------



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

bumping up


----------



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

bump! I need some more ideas please!!! =D


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Where is your barn located? Are you a show barn?


----------



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

We are located in Vancouver, BC (south west corner of canada) and yes, we are a hunter/jumper show barn.


----------



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

bumping up!


----------



## tbsatchmo (Jul 30, 2009)

Whats your barns name???


----------



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

All the information is in the original post. 
But I'll post it again. 

Barn Name: *High View Farms*

Colours: *Hunter Green & Gold*

Discipline: *Hunter/Jumper *


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I sent you an email with one in it!


----------



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks! I've got a few emails but the more ideas the better. 

We need designs for: 

- Just the initials (HVF)
- Just the name written out (High View Farms) 
- Then also 'HVF' and/or 'High View Farms' with an outline of a jumping horse around it somehow. 

Examples of the type of horse silouette or outline that I think would work well in the logo:























It could also be an outline of a horse simply trotting. Kind of like an equitation type pic though.


----------



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh, also. The contest deadline is August 31st.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I sent you the email with the '- Then also 'HVF' and/or 'High View Farms' with an outline of a jumping horse around it somehow.' it say high view farms on it


----------



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

Winning Logos! Thanks for all the entries!!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

emailed!


----------

